# Tracker 2 software issue check if you got one!



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Apparently there is a software issue with some of the Tracker 2 units. Looks like you just have to do a software download to fix it if you have a defective unit.

Here are the details.

BCA releases new Tracker2 software to address potential malfunction | Backcountry Access


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

crap my tracker2 has the version 3 software. where did you see that you could download an update? im gonna be super pissed if i have to send this thing in and miss out on riding days.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Check out the BCA blog link. There should be instructions there as to what you have to do. I didn't read the fine details. You may need to go into a retailer, send it to BCA, or you can do the fix yourself. I do know that your unit will need a software update to fix the issue.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

Right now it looks like I have to send it in. I emailed them so hopefully they can help me do it some other way.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Fuuuu....I ran the test and mine is running the affected r03 software. I emailed them too, hoping to avoid/minimize downtime.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Same here. Let me know if you guys figure out how long it's gonna take. I'm waiting for them to send the return tag and the never got back to me on how long they thought it would take. 

The weather sucks here in the PNW so I wouldn't be going BC anytime soon, but I'd like to do some practicing while the snow sucks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I know some people in town here who had affected beacons. They sent their beacons in and got them back in under a week. I think for as to how long you'll be without a beacon is based on what shipping you use.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Same deal for me. They issued me an RMA and sent me a UPS label. Don't know when I'll actually send it in though...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd just send it in right away. Sounds like if you get it out Monday, you could have it back by the weekend.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yea, I sent mine in and it took about a week. I'm sure I could have made it go faster if I paid for express shipping, but I just used their return lable which I sure wasn't the fastest way.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just FYI it took about a full calendar week to get this done using standard UPS ground both ways.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta be honest, when I see the Tracker 2 SW issues combined with what I saw out of the original Tracker at the FOBP On Snow avy training day, I'm seriously starting to doubt BCA. 

At that On Snow day, there were 3 issues with BCA Trackers. Mine was one of them. I checked the battery level before leaving the house and got an 88. I checked it again leaving the parking lot; again 88. After digging out pits, we did some beacon search practice. When it was my turn to search. I whip out my beacon, go to switch it to search and I'm getting no response. I switch it off then back on and still nothing. We pop in some spare batteries and it magically works. That thing lied to me about the battery level.

I've lost faith in it. That shit simply can't happen on something as vital as a beacon. If we weren't doing beacon searches, I would've been out in the BC with a beacon that was dead as a doornail completely unknowingly. Luckily, I got it at REI, so I'm thinking about taking advantage of their badass return policy, ponying up another $60 and getting the Ortovox 3+.


----------

